# Hawthorne identification help?



## Bobberbrandon (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi I recently added a Montgomery ward Hawthorne to my collection and I looked all over this and other sites in search for clues to identify the year it was made but haven't had any luck yet so I was hoping someone here could help. I've seen similar bikes but not with the springer front end. I'll attach some photos. The serial number is 15EH. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 2, 2017)

1951 Hawthorne American, Snyder built. Cool bike!  This particular springer fork is very cool and unusual in design in a couple ways not least of which is it has both springer and truss rods.


----------



## Bobberbrandon (Dec 2, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> 1951 Hawthorne American, Snyder built. Cool bike!  This particular springer fork is very cool and unusual in design in a couple ways not least of which is it has both springer and truss rods.



Thank you for the info! Any idea where I can find more info on this bike so I can make sure all the parts are right and what not? I want to get it back on the road but disturb as little as possible if it's originality.

Thanks again


----------



## Bobberbrandon (Dec 2, 2017)

Bobberbrandon said:


> Thank you for the info! Any idea where I can find more info on this bike so I can make sure all the parts are right and what not? I want to get it back on the road but disturb as little as possible if it's originality.
> 
> Thanks again



Was the springer front end an upgrade option or something? I'm still having a hard time finding ones from 51' that have the springer front end.
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 3, 2017)

took these out of the hawthorne catalog.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 3, 2017)

Great find! Congrads.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 3, 2017)

Looks pretty much og to me. You found a good one. Don't restroy it!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 3, 2017)

@Bobberbrandon     They are not easy to find info on. I have a 49 and actually contacted Dave Stromberger to find out what I had before I ever found this site. It looks OG except the head lite...I do have an extra one if you're interested. The front end seems to have some wrong parts also. Here's a thread on the springer..... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/d...ringer-fork-rocker-plates-and-bushings.45479/
I did find some pics along the way... good luck.


----------



## Bobberbrandon (Dec 3, 2017)

tech549 said:


> took these out of the hawthorne catalog.
> 
> View attachment 718427
> 
> View attachment 718430



Thank you! Any idea where I can download a copy of the catalog?


----------



## Bobberbrandon (Dec 3, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Looks pretty much og to me. You found a good one. Don't restroy it!



I'm gonna keep it exactly as it is except some tires and a chain so I can ride it once in a while


----------



## Bobberbrandon (Dec 3, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @Bobberbrandon     They are not easy to find info on. I have a 49 and actually contacted Dave Stromberger to find out what I had before I ever found this site. It looks OG except the head lite...I do have an extra one if you're interested. The front end seems to have some wrong parts also. Here's a thread on the springer..... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/d...ringer-fork-rocker-plates-and-bushings.45479/
> I did find some pics along the way... good luck.
> View attachment 718595
> View attachment 718596
> View attachment 718597



Thanks I'll check out the info on the springer. Text me at 303 884 0065 and let me know what you'd have to get for the headlight!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bobberbrandon said:


> Thank you! Any idea where I can download a copy of the catalog?




The book is not digitized you'll have to buy one. Either check with the owner of this site  @sm2501 or Memory Lane Classic in Grand Rapids Ohio. V/r Shawn


----------

